# Moving to Kingston Ontario



## marsmunkey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all!
I've just joined this site and thought i'd put my own story and plan out there for all to see and maybe comment.
I currently live and work in Merseyside in England as a civilian role in the police. You can probably see where my path hopes to go!
I have had in mind the dream to live and work in Canada since I was about 14 (now 27). The idea first came to being by something my grandfather said to me before he died. he'd been in the Merchant Navy in his younger days and had seen a good bit if the world. I distinctly recall him telling me that of all the places he'd been, Canada was by far the most beautifull and how he'd loved to have moved there when he had the chance. This stuck with me for some time and over the years since i've increasingly invested a great deal of time researching into almost every aspect of Canadian life and culture. It took a good while before I finally saw my route and began to believe that my dream may be possible. I joined the Police 5 years ago as a civilian staff member in a frontline role. On doing so my research became an obsession and ever since I have searched and searched until finally I settled on the idea of moving to Kingston. From everything I have read/seen and heard, Kingston sure sounds like a great place. Though I am not foolish enough to realise that it certainly has it's share in problems, homeless and crime being high on the agenda. Every day I listen to local radio stations watch local news podcasts, read the Kingston Whig! I have also become a big hockey fan and keep track of both Leafs and Frontenacs games! With Toronto's talk radio I even get to listen live (If I can stay awake til 3am!!) Unfortunately given my current role, there is no direct path to make the move. I first need to join the 'Regs' and become a constable before i can be eligable. Currently all national recruitment is at a standstill and as such is wasting precious time for me. My wife and I look to start a family, and I feel that I may end up complicating my life too much to make such a bog move. My wife partially supports the idea but I know she holds back a little. At this point I have never even visited my beloved home from home and so cannot know first hand the true experience will hold for me. I hope to visit next year. So I ask realy for any advice or support in my plans and hopefully i may make a few friends through the forum to discuss all aspects of Canadian life. Thankyou for taking the time to read my story and I hope some time we can share our experiences. Rob


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Rob

Nice first post, please do keep us up to date with your plans

Maiden


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

marsmunkey said:


> Hi all!
> I've just joined this site and thought i'd put my own story and plan out there for all to see and maybe comment.
> I currently live and work in Merseyside in England as a civilian role in the police. You can probably see where my path hopes to go!
> I have had in mind the dream to live and work in Canada since I was about 14 (now 27). The idea first came to being by something my grandfather said to me before he died. he'd been in the Merchant Navy in his younger days and had seen a good bit if the world. I distinctly recall him telling me that of all the places he'd been, Canada was by far the most beautifull and how he'd loved to have moved there when he had the chance. This stuck with me for some time and over the years since i've increasingly invested a great deal of time researching into almost every aspect of Canadian life and culture. It took a good while before I finally saw my route and began to believe that my dream may be possible. I joined the Police 5 years ago as a civilian staff member in a frontline role. On doing so my research became an obsession and ever since I have searched and searched until finally I settled on the idea of moving to Kingston. From everything I have read/seen and heard, Kingston sure sounds like a great place. Though I am not foolish enough to realise that it certainly has it's share in problems, homeless and crime being high on the agenda. Every day I listen to local radio stations watch local news podcasts, read the Kingston Whig! I have also become a big hockey fan and keep track of both Leafs and Frontenacs games! With Toronto's talk radio I even get to listen live (If I can stay awake til 3am!!) Unfortunately given my current role, there is no direct path to make the move. I first need to join the 'Regs' and become a constable before i can be eligable. Currently all national recruitment is at a standstill and as such is wasting precious time for me. My wife and I look to start a family, and I feel that I may end up complicating my life too much to make such a bog move. My wife partially supports the idea but I know she holds back a little. At this point I have never even visited my beloved home from home and so cannot know first hand the true experience will hold for me. I hope to visit next year. So I ask realy for any advice or support in my plans and hopefully i may make a few friends through the forum to discuss all aspects of Canadian life. Thankyou for taking the time to read my story and I hope some time we can share our experiences. Rob


Welcome to the site Rob,

I apologize for being blunt with you but the content of your thread suggests you would rather this happen than receive sugar-coated replies.
Firstly your chances of getting a job with a police force are slim. Most, if not all our police forces are able to fund requirements from within the country. Your type of work will require you to pre-arrange employment with an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire. This is called a LMO (Labour Market Opinion).
Kingston is a good choice. There's a major university there as well as a penitentiary. It's well located on the St.Lawrence River and about equidistant between Toronto and Montreal.
Should you have any more questions I/we will be happy to attempt replies for you.
Good Luck.

ps. Spent many of my early years in Southport and have many wonderful memories. I still have family there, in Ainsdale.


----------



## marsmunkey (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for such a quick response. I know I'm a fair way off any attempt at any kind of move yet. I'm hoping to get in touch with Kingston city Police and local outpost of OPP before I intend to come over next year. I'd like to try and set up a meeting with someone from both forces to discuss any possibilities. I'm determined to make this work and will seek any avenue to assist with it. As I mentioned however this does all currently depend on my career in the UK to start with! Financially I am fairly set. We have a house with mortgage. Valued at roughly 140k mortgage at 100k so hopefully I'd get a fair bit over. I am currently hoping to take on at least 1/2 more houses to fix up for profit between now and then to make it easier. I have toyed with the odea of keeping a small rental here in the UK for profit and something to fall back on if it doesn't work out. I'll keep checking back and skimming through others posts to see how the process works out. Thankyou again for your advice/interest. (I live in Birkdale btw but grew up in high park!)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The biggest obstacle you need to consider in getting in to law enforcement here, is you have to be a Canadian Citizen or Permanent Resident. Law enforcement is not currently on the federal skilled workers list, and I know there is presently a surplus of law enforcement individuals in southern Ontario and that wait lists for law enforcement positions can be over 5 years.

Your would be better off to not target Kingston, but target anywhere that would take you. I know Edmonton just closed a massive international recruiting initiative, and Calgary had run one previous to that. When they run those recruitments, they either waive the need for PR or sort it out for you (not sure which, likely the later). You aren't likely to see something like that happen in Kingston or almost anywhere in southern Ontario.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

marsmunkey said:


> Hi all!
> I've just joined this site and thought i'd put my own story and plan out there for all to see and maybe comment.
> I currently live and work in Merseyside in England as a civilian role in the police. You can probably see where my path hopes to go!
> I have had in mind the dream to live and work in Canada since I was about 14 (now 27). The idea first came to being by something my grandfather said to me before he died. he'd been in the Merchant Navy in his younger days and had seen a good bit if the world. I distinctly recall him telling me that of all the places he'd been, Canada was by far the most beautifull and how he'd loved to have moved there when he had the chance. This stuck with me for some time and over the years since i've increasingly invested a great deal of time researching into almost every aspect of Canadian life and culture. It took a good while before I finally saw my route and began to believe that my dream may be possible. I joined the Police 5 years ago as a civilian staff member in a frontline role. On doing so my research became an obsession and ever since I have searched and searched until finally I settled on the idea of moving to Kingston. From everything I have read/seen and heard, Kingston sure sounds like a great place. Though I am not foolish enough to realise that it certainly has it's share in problems, homeless and crime being high on the agenda. Every day I listen to local radio stations watch local news podcasts, read the Kingston Whig! I have also become a big hockey fan and keep track of both Leafs and Frontenacs games! With Toronto's talk radio I even get to listen live (If I can stay awake til 3am!!) Unfortunately given my current role, there is no direct path to make the move. I first need to join the 'Regs' and become a constable before i can be eligable. Currently all national recruitment is at a standstill and as such is wasting precious time for me. My wife and I look to start a family, and I feel that I may end up complicating my life too much to make such a bog move. My wife partially supports the idea but I know she holds back a little. At this point I have never even visited my beloved home from home and so cannot know first hand the true experience will hold for me. I hope to visit next year. So I ask realy for any advice or support in my plans and hopefully i may make a few friends through the forum to discuss all aspects of Canadian life. Thankyou for taking the time to read my story and I hope some time we can share our experiences. Rob


Hi. We moved to the Kingston area in August 2010 and we love it. My husband and I both work in Kingston but we don't live in the city. We live in a small town north of Kingston. I don't know what your chances are for a job, but Kingston as a city is lovely and has everything you need. There is alot of history in the City and Toronto and Ottawa are not too far. Let me know if you want any specific info on the City and area and I will try to help. Good luck!


----------



## marsmunkey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi thanks for your interest. I spend alot of time looking up just about anything to do with Kingston. I regularly watch CKWS Newswatch stories online and listen to local radio stations. I have found it difficult to locate many videos on youtube and other sites tho. It would be nice to see some more pictures/film of the area. I'm also a snowboarder and an ice hockey fan! Neither of which are as big over here. Every day I look around me and feel out of place. And most evenings, I retreat to my quiet world of surfing the net for any little bit of info. I've even set the news finder on my mobile phone for the Kingston Whigg!


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

marsmunkey said:


> Hi thanks for your interest. I spend alot of time looking up just about anything to do with Kingston. I regularly watch CKWS Newswatch stories online and listen to local radio stations. I have found it difficult to locate many videos on youtube and other sites tho. It would be nice to see some more pictures/film of the area. I'm also a snowboarder and an ice hockey fan! Neither of which are as big over here. Every day I look around me and feel out of place. And most evenings, I retreat to my quiet world of surfing the net for any little bit of info. I've even set the news finder on my mobile phone for the Kingston Whigg!


Kingston is a lovely city and the surrounding area is beautiful. I hope you get to visit and maybe you will decide that it is the place for you and your family. We have all settled in very well here and been made to feel very welcome. It is definitely worth the move Good luck! Fleur The great Canadian adventure


----------



## marsmunkey (Jan 13, 2012)

Loved the blog! Gives a real feel for the experience and excitement of starting a new life. Seems a long way off for me. Reading your blog spurs me on though and makes me more determined to push myself. Thankyou so much for your posts, very helpfull!


----------

